# Blue Ram breeding problem?



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, this is kinda funny, but I just got my female ram a mate. He's really pretty, and at first he seemed to be doing real well, but then my female just started attacking him, and he was totally beaten! Do female rams ever kill males? HELP!!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are cichlids..females are pretty picky about mates...maybe he just wasn't pretty enough..who knows..let him heal and try again..but i don't think it will work..she already whipped his butt.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

It's actually kinda funny, he was one of the dominant males in his old tank, so I don't know why he doesn't just kick HER butt. She seems to be getting a little more tolerant, and I'm lowering the ph some to stimulate breeding. I've been feeding them nothing but freeze-dried super high quality tubifex worms, and they seem to be coloring up pretty well (the only problem is that my female does NOT want to share her food with the male), my female has some really obvious pink on her belly, and she has alot of blue spangles.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

It sounds to me like a territorial dispute. You placed the male into the female's tank, if so, that would explain the behavior.
You could rearrange the decor in your tank, to mess up the territorial boundaries, (remove both fish while doing this, and introduce them back in at the same time with the new arrangement) and let them establish new territories.
You could also confuse things for them by introducing another male and maybe two females which would create some tension, the males would display to each other and so forth, although adding males can also complicate things too much and cause serious fighting, depending on the size of your tank and how crowded it is and how many hiding places you have.
But in any case, I say the reason the female kicked his buttage is normal territorial behavior. She was there first dammit, ain't no pretty boy comin' round and hogging all the good eating places.
Good luck to you, those Rams are GORGEOUS critters.


----------

